# help with effect dirt track dirt



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm building a model of my friends 48 Buick
he used to race. How do I get the dirt caked
at the fender wells?
thanks Pat


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This effect is 90% better with an airbrush. You can try dry-brushing with acrylic matt browns or a weathering kit.
i used a vinyl brown spray paint that i decanted and sprayed through the airbrush



Brush painted:


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow you do good work
that police car is what I'm looking for.
Can I get it with a wash?
thanks Pat


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

If you are doing by hand, you'll need a combination of wash and dry brush techniques


----------

